# Gehts noch?



## Illuminatos (28. Juni 2008)

Zu aller erst, möchte ich mich entschuldigen, deswegen einen Fred eröffnen zu müssen, aber ich will jetzt noch mal Tacheles reden!

Was ich in den letzten Stunden hier an Threads gesehen habe, schlägt dem Fass ja wohl den Boden aus!
Wer mag den hier, wer hasst den da, etc...

Als Beispiel will ich mal einen vor wenigen Minuten geschlossenen Thread über Blutelfen heranholen: Wenn dann da steht, diese seien nur für Schwule und Kommunisten... Ich kann da gar nicht soviel Essen, wie ich kotzen wollte!!!
Verdammt im 21.Jahrhundert und dann werden immer noch Schwule und Menschen anderer Politik angegriffen??? Mensch ist Mensch! Ich glaub ja wohl es hakt!
Solche Aussagen wie, ich hasse diese Rasse in WoW, diese Rasse ist Schwul...
Das hat hier, in einem Land, in dem Glaubensfreiheit herrscht, in der jeder die Politische Einstellung haben kann die er will und jeder Hetero, Schwul, bi, oder sonst was sein kann, ohne Verfolgt zu werden, nichts zu suchen.
Mir ist klar, dass es nur ein Spiel ist, aber trotzdem hat Klassismus, Rassismus nichts in einem Spiel, in einem Forum,etc. verloren! Schlimm genug, dass es sowas immer noch im RL gibt.

Und deswegen, appelliere ich an euch (ich denke die Leute werden wissen ob sie damit angesprochen sind), hört mit dieser Schei** auf! Ich müsst mal daran denken, dass auch jüngere Leute dieses Forum benutzen und noch von so etwas beeinflussbar sind!
Achja, ich bin Atheist. Na und? Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich genau so bin wie alle anderen.
Ich hoffe, manche nehmen sich das hier mal ein bisschen zu Herzen und denken nach bevor sie etwas schreiben!

Edit.: Ein Atheist ist jemand, der an keine Götter glaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit2: Redefreiheit gilt nur so lange, wie sich keiner angegriffen fühlt. D.h. bei Beleidigungen und sowas hörts auf.
Und an die Werten Freunde des Mimimis, Es ist nur dann ein Mimimi, wenn man Mitleid erregen will.


----------



## Winn (28. Juni 2008)

Muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen in allen was du sagst. Hier wird leider machmal wirklich der letzte Müll vorgebracht und das schlimme ist. der müll kommt nicht nur einmal sondern gleich mehrfach. Die frage ist wie kann man das ändern wenn die leute sich selbst nicht ändern


----------



## Chezuz (28. Juni 2008)

ääähm.....
käse zum whine?

das wirst du nicht abstellen können, denn irgendwelche vorurteile, abneigungen usw wirds immer geben und die werden auch immer in mehr oder weniger aggressiver und sinnvoller weise geäußert werden...

da kann man nix machen, gehört auch unter meinungsfreiheit dies in unserem schönen land (leider?^^) gibt...

einfach ignorieren...
oder besser: lächeln und winken...lächeln und winken...


----------



## mookuh (28. Juni 2008)

> u aller erst, möchte ich mich entschuldigen, deswegen einen Fred eröffnen zu müssen, aber ich will jetzt noch mal Tacheles reden!
> 
> Was ich in den letzten Stunden hier an Threads gesehen habe, schlägt dem Fass ja wohl den Boden aus!
> Wer mag den hier, wer hasst den da, etc...
> ...


/sign


----------



## Technocrat (28. Juni 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Was ich in den letzten Stunden hier an Threads gesehen habe, schlägt dem Fass ja wohl den Boden aus!
> Wer mag den hier, wer hasst den da, etc...



Gebe Dir recht, aber was willst Du machen? Diese Nieten, die sowas schreiben, kannst Du nicht umerziehen: denen fehlt es dafür an Verstand.


----------



## poppî1 (28. Juni 2008)

danke für den thread, endlich spricht das mal einer aus!!! schön das es auch menschen mit hirn gibt!!!
100% zustimmung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (28. Juni 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Gebe Dir recht, aber was willst Du machen? Diese Nieten, die sowas schreiben, kannst Du nicht umerziehen: denen fehlt es dafür an Verstand.





Doch Du Kanst Sie folttern bis Sie Wieder nett sind^^


----------



## DarkKiri (28. Juni 2008)

Hi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also erstens stimme ich allem was du sagst zu, mich nervt es auch total, was manche Leute so von sich geben.
ABER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
Du sagstest man solle daran denken das auch jüngere Menschen das Forum lesen und man auf diese Rücksicht nehmen solle. Hast nicht darüber nachgedacht ob es auch diese jüngeren Menschen sidn die sowas schreiben.? Zum Beispiel bin ich selber erst 14 und wenn ich mal mit meinen Kumpels über WoW oder so rede dann sage ich auch: Orcs sind voll schwul alta. DAs gehört einfach zur Jugendsprache, weil man von Kleinauf gelehrt wurde das man nicht SChwul oder sonstiges sein sollte, fast keienr denkt wirklich in diesem Moment an einen Schwule Menschen, man benutzt es genauso wie Scheiße oder Mist. NAtürlich ist es nicht sehr Intelligent seine Unreife in einem Forum wie diesem hier zu offenbaren also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   das du mal das Thema ansprichst

In Ehre

Kiri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Was ist ein Atheist??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golia (28. Juni 2008)

Naja daran erkennt man doch immer wieder die mangenlde geistige Reife so einiger Spieler, aber da Blizzard wohl keinen Wesenstest einführen wird müssen wir damit wohl leben müssen.


----------



## Ocian (28. Juni 2008)

Auch wenn ich deine Wut verstehen kann Illuminatos, so gehört dieser Thread doch ins Gott und die Welt Forum. Deswegen schiebe ich es auch nun dahin, ich hoffe das kannst du verstehen.


----------



## Magarus (28. Juni 2008)

vllt nen stichwort für die moderatoren,
 ich weiß das es bestimmt viel arbeit ist des forum zu überwachen,
 aber es wäre gut sowas gleich von anfang an zu löschen!

@topic /sign


----------



## Golia (28. Juni 2008)

Atheist = Mensch der absolut überzeugt NICHT an Gott glaubt.


----------



## Winn (28. Juni 2008)

DarkKiri schrieb:


> P.S.: Was ist ein Atheist??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Atheist ist ein Ungläubiger..gottloser

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atheismus


----------



## luXz (28. Juni 2008)

wenn jemand Sagt B11 sind schwul sagt er ja nicht das Schwul schlecht ist


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> wenn jemand Sagt B11 sind schwul sagt er ja nicht das Schwul schlecht ist



Es gibt dafür ganz andere Wörter, als ''Schwul'' dazu in Erwähnung zusetzen.


----------



## Thuzad (28. Juni 2008)

@luXz

: D


@Thema

Aussagen wie "B11en sind nur für Schwule und Kommunisten ist natürlich schon was extremes aber meistens hilft da halt nur weghören bzw wegschauen und über den niedrigen IQ der anderen lachen.


----------



## Ocian (28. Juni 2008)

Magarus schrieb:


> vllt nen stichwort für die moderatoren,
> ich weiß das es bestimmt viel arbeit ist des forum zu überwachen,
> aber es wäre gut sowas gleich von anfang an zu löschen!



Wir sind schon dabei genauer hinzusehen, aber durch die WWI sind auch wir leicht abgelenkt. Denn ich schaue auch den Livestream und bin nicht jede Minute im Forum. Carcharoth hatte schonmal erwähnt, das wenn man ganz schnell etwas von einem Mod möchte, also unter 2 Minuten Reaktionszeit, so bleibt nur das IRC dort sind wir fast durchgehend. Ansonnsten dauert es halt 10 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desweiteren sind wir über jeden Report dankbar, da es uns die Arbeit sehr erleichtert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich löschen ist immer schwierig, denn dann kommen die Fragen auf wo die Posts sind, daher hoffen wir, das auch ein solches Thema normal von statten geht bevor wir eingreifen müssen.


----------



## Bewl (28. Juni 2008)

Stimme dir voll uns ganz zu !...echt super das dieses Thema endlich mal zu Tage gebracht wurde !!


----------



## Illuminatos (28. Juni 2008)

Ja natürlich kann man weghören, ignorieren, usw. aber das löst das Problem nicht! Wenn niemand etwas macht, wird sich nicths ändern. Ich könnte jetzt auf ein paar Geschichtliche Ereignisse zurückgreifen, bei denen es schlimmer geworden wäre, hätten Menschen nicht eingegriffen, aber ich lass das mal.


----------



## Blutlos (28. Juni 2008)

Außerdem ist das generell falsch zitiert.
Im Original heißt der Spruch "Waffenkontrolle ist für Babys und Kommunisten", stammt aus der schönen Kommödie UHF und persifliert die typischen amerikanischen Waffennarren.
Also müsste es korrekterweise heißen _"Blutelfen sind was für Babys und Kommunisten" (frei nach Weird Al Yankovic)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cael (28. Juni 2008)

Ach haltet die Klappe mit eurem whine oder mimimi...

...ER HAT RECHT . (Punkt!)

BTW: Atheisten sind sowieso die besten Glaubensvertreter die es gibt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 





> da kann man nix machen, gehört auch unter meinungsfreiheit dies in unserem schönen land (leider?^^) gibt...



Die Meinungsfreiheit gilt nur so lange, bis jemand diskriminiert oder beleidigt wird.


----------



## böseee (28. Juni 2008)

du meinst mich und ich bin 13 aber mal ehrlich die sehen wirklich gay aus wie die schon da stehn wie ne frau und dann sind die noch so zart .....Ihhh ich hab nnichts gegen schwule schwarze oder sons jemand aber die blutelfen sind wirklich mal schlecht gemacht!


----------



## Jácks (28. Juni 2008)

Stimme dem TE voll und ganz zu.Schwul oder Bi als Beleidigung zu verwenden ist wohl unterste Schublade und sojemand gehört nicht in dieses Forum!!


----------



## Jácks (28. Juni 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> du meinst mich und ich bin 13 aber mal ehrlich die sehen wirklich gay aus wie die schon da stehn wie ne frau und dann sind die noch so zart .....Ihhh ich hab nnichts gegen schwule schwarze oder sons jemand aber die blutelfen sind wirklich mal schlecht gemacht!


Und?!Wenn sie manchen Leuten gefallen?Außerdem nicht alle homosexuelle Männer verhalten wie eine Frau...


----------



## Janaki (28. Juni 2008)

Stimme dir da voll zu. Und die Mimimi- und Käse zum Whine-Schreier können sich getrost selber in den Hintern treten um mal wach zu werden. Wenn alle so reagieren und nur weggucken, sind wir da, wo wir schon mal waren, und setzen uns selber wieder einen Herrn Hitler vor die Nase.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn "das ist schwul, alta" (omg -.-) zum Jugendumgangston gehört und etwas Schlechtes (!) bezeichnet.... warum denkt ihr dann nicht mal um? Seid ihr in eurem Alter schon so festgefahren, dass ihr nicht mehr lernfähig seid? Was ist schlecht am Schwulsein? Wenns ihnen Spass macht, bitte.... mir egal. Wenn jemand Kommunist sein will, soll er mal machen ^^ Und wenn jemand einen männlichen Blutelfen spielt, weil es ihm vllt peinlich ist, als Kerl mit nem weiblichen Char rumzulaufen (also mir wärs das), dann lasst ihn halt. Erstens geht das keinen was an, zweitens zwingt euch keiner, mit demjenigen zu spielen und drittens was hat die Haltung denn auf einmal mit schwul zu tun? Ich geh dann jetzt auch mal raus, und fang an, die Leute mit nem Buckel zu diskriminieren. Langsam gehts echt los...


----------



## Illuminatos (28. Juni 2008)

@Böseee: Man KANN nicht schwul aussehen, habe so manchen Schwulen in meinem Bekanntenkreis und wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass sie Schwul wären, würde es absoulut nicht auffallen. Wie auch? Normale Wohnung, normaler Gehstil, Normal wie jeder andere! Außerdem: Was ist schon Normal? das ist ein sehr Fahriger Begriff.


----------



## luXz (28. Juni 2008)

wenn jemand sagt "blutelfen sind schwul" hat er doch nichts gegen Schwule gesagt und "Schwul" wird nicht zwingend als schimpfwort benutzt

wenn jemand sagt  "System of a down ist eine metalband", heißt das nicht das er was gegen Metalbands hasst, er ist nur der meinung das System of a down eine ist


----------



## Jácks (28. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe,hatt böseee den Post gemacht.Und aus seinem letzten Post geht wohl deutlich hervor,das es negativ gemeint ist.


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Mich regen die Leute, die selber Schwachsinn posten, sich aber in
einem solchen Thread hier über andere Idioten beschweren, noch
viieeel mehr auf... Das denen das nicht peinlich ist...
Übrigens, ich bin in ganz viele Richtungen Intolerant, das vereinfacht mir das Leben.


----------



## Jácks (28. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mich regen die Leute, die selber Schwachsinn posten, sich aber in
> einem solchen Thread hier über andere Idioten beschweren, noch
> viieeel mehr auf... Das denen das nicht peinlich ist...
> Übrigens, ich bin in ganz viele Richtungen Intolerant, das vereinfacht mir das Leben.


Wenn das jetzt auf mich bezogen war,ich posten nicht mehr soviel Scheiß...


----------



## DarkKiri (28. Juni 2008)

@ Böseee:
Aus deinem Text ging hervor das Blutelfen schlchet gemacht sind und du sie deshalb als gay/schwul bezeichnest. Ich finde es sogar cool und der neuzeit angepasst, wenn man beide seiten in sich hat, natürlichd as geschlchet was man ab der geburt hatte mehr. Aber genau deswegen, weil Blutelfen "gay aussehen" finde ich sie ja geil.


----------



## Dragon~of~Death (28. Juni 2008)

@ TE - dem kann ich nur voll ganz zustimmen !

@ die die Schwul als Negativ sehen oder jemand deswegen Diskriminieren - Definiert doch mal bitte Schwul, warum es z.B. Negativ o.ä. ist ?

Ich will damit sagen das nicht immer von Schwul ausgegangen werden muss nur weil jemand ein Blutelf spielt oder vll. weibliche Char. ! Denn mir ist das schon mittlerweile schon 2x so ergangen das ich gefragt wurde ob ich denn Schwul sei.
Einmal nur weil ich einen männlichen Blutelf spiele, der Spieler war aber 13 - von daher habe ich da mit beiden Augen zukneifen drüber hinweg gesehen ohne mich gross auf eine Diskussion einzulassen. Ausserdem finde ich bin ich keinem verpflichtet mit zu Rechtfertigen was ich warum wie spiele ! Aber beim 2. mal dachte ich mir echt was in manchen Leuten Köpfe vor sich geht - nur weil ich mehrere weibliche Char. habe (dies hat verschiedene u.a. "Taktische" Gründe) wurde ich als Schwul bezeichnet und zum Schluss (vor dem "Bann" des Spielers) auf's unterste Beleidigt ! Der Spieler aber war schon an die 22 und von daher eigentlich "Reif" genug um seinen Kopf zu benutzen bevor man andere "Ohne Ersichtlichen Grund" schräg von der Seite anmacht.
Also wie weit sind manche von der Menschheit schon gesunken um sich an sowas in einem Spiel zu stören ? Davon mal abgesehen hat das mit dem Spiel nicht unbedingt was zu tun, denn ob nun hinter dem Char. ein Schwuler oder eine Lesbe steckt oder sonst was sollte doch egal sein - da es wie der TE schon erwähnte alles nur MENSCHEN sind und keine "Affen" oder "Ausserirdische" !!!
Sowas ist einfach nur zum Kotzen das es solche Leute gibt die immernoch stur geradeaus denken.

Grüsse

P.S.: Reschreibfehler gehören dazu um den Post Interessanter zu machen ^^


----------



## Hishabye (29. Juni 2008)

DarkKiri schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel bin ich selber erst 14 und wenn ich mal mit meinen Kumpels über WoW oder so rede dann sage ich auch: Orcs sind voll schwul alta. *DAs gehört einfach zur Jugendsprache, weil man von Kleinauf gelehrt wurde das man nicht SChwul oder sonstiges sein sollte*, fast keienr denkt wirklich in diesem Moment an einen Schwule Menschen, man benutzt es genauso wie Scheiße oder Mist. NAtürlich ist es nicht sehr Intelligent seine Unreife in einem Forum wie diesem hier zu offenbaren also
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich sag doch, das Hauptproblem liegt in der Erziehung -.-


----------



## Lamnosáh (29. Juni 2008)

also muß ich mich in "jugendsprache" als schwul bezeichnen lassen, weil ich nen char mit +10 verzaubern erstelle ... nicht schlecht ...


----------



## Dodelik (29. Juni 2008)

Ich versteh nich so ganz wo das Problem is.

Er sagt die sehen schwul aus.
äh ja?  und?

Ich sag die sehen aus wie tiere.
und jetzt?

Bin ich jetzt nen tierhasser ?

hää?

oder...

Die Rasse (is rasse nen schimpfwort?) is nur was für schwule (is schwul nen schimpfwort)) und kommunisten. (kommunist issn schimpfwort?)

Für mich is das ne ganz normale aussage.
Auch wenns beknackt is aber was erwartet ihr bitte bei nem spiel ab 12.


Find es irgendwie komisch was Ihr in so einen lächerlichen satz alles reininterpretiert.
Is doch vollkommen wertungsfrei.
Ihr bringt da eure wertung rein.

Gibt leider viele leute die aus ner mücke nen elefanten machen, und die Probleme sehen wo garkeine sind.


----------



## DarkKiri (29. Juni 2008)

@ Dragon~of~Death:
An schwulen gibt es nichts direkt schlimmes, ich persöhnlich finde die sogar voll stylisch^^, auch die Gesellschaft stößt diese nicht aus. Das Problem an schwulen ist nur, das sie etwas Grundlegendes anders machen, heißt, das was uns von Geburt an schon angeboren war ( Pennis;Vagina) wird nicht si benutzt wie es sollte. Deswegen verbinden viele dieses Anderssein mit etwas negativem. EIgentlich sidn schwule nur oft MEnschen, die von Frauen, bzw. Lespen von Männer ziemlich oft verarscht wurden und deshalb nach dem gelciehn GEschlecht suchen, weil es einen besser versteht.
@ Hishabye:
Du hast zum Teil Recht. Aber keine MUtter/kein Vater der Welt würde seinen Kinder sagen: Ja , werd schwul oder läspisch, ist ja nichts dabei.
Aber man solte auch nicht sagen: Schwule/Läspen sind böööse Menschen.
Man sollte das Kind einfach frei entscheiden lassen, acuh wenn man angeschlagen ist, wenn es nicht ""normal"" ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

Gegen Lesben würd ich NIEMALS was sagen! Ich liebe Lesben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und naja Schwule... Habe nichts gegen sie aber kommt halt auch drauf an wie er sich benimmt aber das würde dann wohl eher am Charakter liegt.
Wenn ich wem sage du siehst schwul aus dann meine ich nicht du siehst Scheisse aus (auch wenns mir nicht gefällt) sondern das er eben schwul aussieht. ^^

Finde es ziemlich Scheisse wenn eine Zielgruppe die anders ist ausgestossen und verachtet wird.


----------



## Deanne (29. Juni 2008)

Schlächter schrieb:


> mimimi?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lol, was bist du denn fürn Superheld? Hier gehts nicht um das übliche "Nerf Pala/Hexer/WTF"-Gelaber, sondern wenigstens mal um ne wirklich begründete Kritik mit Hand und Fuß. Diskriminierung und Vorurteile sind ein Problem, mit dem wir auch im 21. Jahrhundert leider immer noch zu kämpfen haben und der geistige Brechdurchfall, der hier gelegentlich propagiert wird, ist manchmal echt nur noch traurig.

PS: Ich habe beispielsweise einige homosexuelle Freunde und Freundinnen und ich empfinde es als bodenlose Unverschämtheit, deren Lebensweise als "nicht normal" zu bezeichnen oder darauf zurückzuführen, dass sie Probleme im Umgang mit dem anderen Geschlecht haben. Anstatt immer wieder Versuche zu starten, zu analysieren, warum ein Mensch eine bestimmte Vorliebe oder bestimmte Empfindungen hat, sollte man es einfach mal ganz so akzeptieren, wie es ist.


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich bin echt erleichtert zu sehen, dass es soviele Leute hier gibt, die meine Meinung und Besorgnis teilen. Ich hoffe, dass es sich wirklich ein paar Leute zu Herzen genommen haben und solche Unterstellungen, Diskriminierungen, etc. im Bezug aud das RL unterlassen!

Grüße aus Kiel
Leider nicht so ein schönes Wetter um den letzten Tag der Kieler Woche gebührend zu feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (29. Juni 2008)

*gähn* 



> Verdammt im 21.Jahrhundert und dann werden immer noch Schwule und Menschen anderer Politik angegriffen???



bezogen auf kommunisten...wenn diese Leute für den tod von 120 Millionen menschen verantwortlich sind dann ist es doch durchaus berechtigt diese 'anzugreifen'.


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Du findest es berechtigt, heutige Kommunisten für die Taten von vor 60 Jahren verantwortlich zu machen?
Wie fändest dus, wenn man unsere Generation für das 3.Reich zur Verantworung zieht? Wir haben damit nichts am Hut!?


----------



## Besieger (29. Juni 2008)

> Du findest es berechtigt, heutige Kommunisten für die Taten von vor 60 Jahren verantwortlich zu machen?



nicht nur das mich widert sogar der Begriff demokratischer Sozialismus schon an


----------



## luXz (29. Juni 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Find es irgendwie komisch was Ihr in so einen lächerlichen satz alles reininterpretiert.
> Is doch vollkommen wertungsfrei.
> Ihr bringt da eure wertung rein.
> 
> Gibt leider viele leute die aus ner mücke nen elefanten machen, und die Probleme sehen wo garkeine sind.



seh ich genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> bodenlose Unverschämtheit, deren Lebensweise als "nicht normal" zu bezeichnen



wie ist den deines Erachtens "normal"? ich denke keine Lebensweise ist "normal" jeder hat seine eigene Lebensweise
jeder ist ein Individuum und ich würde es nicht gerne sehen wenn mich jemand als "normal" bezeichnet


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

Schade, ich hab gedacht, der Thread wär über mich.


----------



## Lurock (29. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Schade, ich hab gedacht, der Thread wär über mich.


Der einzige Thread über dich, der mir gefallen würde, wäre der, in dem du dich von diesem Forum verabschiedest.


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

Würde ich mich von hier verabschieden, würde ich dass wahrscheinlich nicht in einem Thread ankündigen. Das ist was für Leute, die was auf sich halten, aber in Wirklichkeit nichts sind.


----------



## Deanne (29. Juni 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> wie ist den deines Erachtens "normal"? ich denke keine Lebensweise ist "normal" jeder hat seine eigene Lebensweise
> jeder ist ein Individuum und ich würde es nicht gerne sehen wenn mich jemand als "normal" bezeichnet



Die Bezeichnung "nicht normal" hatte im oben genannten Kontext einen negativen Beigeschmack, der meiner Auffassung nach fast schon in Richtung "widernatürlich" ging. Zumindest wirkte es auf mich so. Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Wort "durchschnittlich". Und genau das finde ich falsch. Wenn ich davon spreche, das Schwule und Lesben für mich normal sind, dann meine ich damit, dass ich sie aufgrund ihrer Sexualität nicht besser oder schlechter behandele als jeden anderen Menschen. Das Wort normal wird in diesem Fall zu einem Synonym für eine mittlerweile alltägliche Lebensweise. Ich selbst sehe mich auch als individuellen Menschen mit eigenen Ansichten, aber meine Sozialisation macht mich zu einem "normalen" Mitglied der Gesellschaft. Allerdings weiß ich ja nicht, was du so tust, um dieser Bezeichnung zu entgehen. Zudem kommt es grundsätzlich darauf an, ob man ein Wort positiv oder negativ konditioniert.


----------



## dalai (29. Juni 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> wenn jemand sagt "blutelfen sind schwul" hat er doch nichts gegen Schwule gesagt und "Schwul" wird nicht zwingend als schimpfwort benutzt





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> In der Jugendsprache findet sich das Wort _schwul_ heute vermehrt als allgemeines, nicht spezifisch homosexuell konnotiertes Schimpfwort, welches synonym für _seltsam_, _langweilig_ oder _enervierend_ benutzt wird (zum Beispiel _„Ist das wieder schwul!"_ als allgemeine Äußerung der Unzufriedenheit).[sup][5][/sup]  Daneben steht nach wie vor die spezifischere, abwertende Verwendung  für vermeintlich homosexuelles Verhalten, beispielsweise für männliche  Jugendliche, die sich „feminin" verhalten, indem sie Frauenrollen  zugesprochene Gesten benutzen oder eine Frauen zugesprochene Wortwahl treffen. Bezeichnenderweise alterniert _schwul_ dabei häufig mit dem ebenfalls als Schimpfwort gebrauchten _Opfer_.



Das Wort "schwul" wird einfach in der Jugendsprache als Schimpfwort gebraucht, auch ohne das man etwas gegen Homosexuelle Männer hat.


----------



## luXz (29. Juni 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Das Wort "schwul" wird einfach in der Jugendsprache als Schimpfwort gebraucht, auch ohne das man etwas gegen Homosexuelle Männer hat.



jo schon da geb ich dir recht, aber eben nicht zwingend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Juni 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> bezogen auf kommunisten...wenn diese Leute für den tod von 120 Millionen menschen verantwortlich sind dann ist es doch durchaus berechtigt diese 'anzugreifen'.



Kommunismus =/= Stalinismus 

Marx und Engels die Verantwortung für die unter dem Namen des Kommunismus geschehenen Verbrechen zu geben ist ungefähr so sinnvoll, wie Jesus dafür verantwortlich zu machen, dass die Kirche die Inquisition eingeführt hat.


----------



## Lurock (29. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Das ist was für Leute, die was auf sich halten, aber in Wirklichkeit nichts sind.


Genauso schätze ich dich ein.


----------



## Vanía (29. Juni 2008)

/sign Lurok!

popcorn? wer will?


----------



## Noxiel (29. Juni 2008)

_schweigend in den Thread kommt und einen Hammer aufhängt, der an einer kleinen Schnur mit der Aufschrift "Wenn Flame, dann...." verbunden ist._


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Juni 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen wie, ich hasse diese Rasse in WoW, diese Rasse ist Schwul...
> Das hat hier, in einem Land, in dem Glaubensfreiheit herrscht, in der jeder die Politische Einstellung haben kann die er will und jeder Hetero, Schwul, bi, oder sonst was sein kann, ohne Verfolgt zu werden, nichts zu suchen.


Doppelmoral stinkt. Soviel zum Thema "Glaubensfreiheit" und "jeder kann die politische Einstellung haben die er will".
Auf der einen Seite appelierst du für mehr Toleranz, auf der anderen Seite greifst du die Leute an, die nicht mit deiner schwarz/weiss-sichtigen Weltauffassung konform gehen. Aja ...

Oder um es einfacher auszudrücken: Man darf nicht sagen "Blutelfen sehen aus wie schwule Kommunisten", weil man sonst in deinen Augen ein schwulen-hassender Marxist ist.

Deine Meinung ist genauso richtig und gleichzeitig falsch wie die aller anderen. Nur hast du noch nicht erkannt, dass du deswegen nicht weiter im Recht liegst, nur weil du hier Apostelst.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Juni 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Doppelmoral stinkt. Soviel zum Thema "Glaubensfreiheit" und "jeder kann die politische Einstellung haben die er will".


Es "stinkt" noch viel mehr, wenn Leute wie du sich nicht über die Bedeutung von "Toleranz" im Klaren sind, aber um so großzügiger das Wort "Doppelmoral" in den Mund nehmen. 


spectrumizer schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite appelierst du für mehr Toleranz, auf der anderen Seite greifst du die Leute an, die nicht mit deiner schwarz/weiss-sichtigen Weltauffassung konform gehen. Aja ...


Toleranz beinhaltet die Intoleranz gegenüber Intoleranz. Damit wäre es "intolerant" die "andere Seite" nicht anzugreifen.


spectrumizer schrieb:


> Oder um es einfacher auszudrücken: Man darf nicht sagen "Blutelfen sehen aus wie schwule Kommunisten", weil man sonst in deinen Augen ein schwulen-hassender Marxist ist.


"Ein schwulen-hassender Marxist" sicherlich nicht, ein Schwulen und Kommunisten hassender Idiot viel eher.


----------



## luXz (29. Juni 2008)

@ Incontemtio

wie bereits Dodelik bereits gesagt hat :

also jemand der sagt Blutelfen sehen schwul aus ist er ein Schwulenhasser?

wenn jemand sagt Blutelfen sehen (z.B.) aus wie tiere ist er dann auch ein Tierhasser?

wo ist da der unterschied ?

btw : ich finde erlich gesagt auch das Blutelfen etwas schwul aussehen, aber ich sag dir ich hab absolut nichts gegen schwule!


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Juni 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> btw : ich finde erlich gesagt auch das Blutelfen etwas schwul aussehen, aber ich sag dir ich hab absolut nichts gegen schwule!



Es kommt auf den Zusammenhang an. Außerdem wurde in diesem Thread schon oft genug gesagt, dass etwas wie "schwules Aussehen" nicht existiert.


----------



## luXz (29. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Es kommt auf den Zusammenhang an. Außerdem wurde in diesem Thread schon oft genug gesagt, dass etwas wie "schwules Aussehen" nicht existiert.



nein das nicht aber es existiert etwas, was einem zumindert den eindruck vermittelt


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Juni 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> nein das nicht aber es existiert etwas, was einem zumindert den eindruck vermittelt


Auf einem Nachweis wäre ich gespannt. Auch ich habe, wie einige andere hier, Schwule in meinem Bekanntenkreis, bei denen ich nie damit gerechnet hatte, dass sie homosexuell sind bevor ich es gesagt bekam.


----------



## luXz (29. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Auf einem Nachweis wäre ich gespannt.



wenn man an das wort "schwul" denkt, hat man im unterbewusstsein ein bestimmtes bild vor augen, so wie wenn man bei dem wort "hip-hopper" an typen mit weiten hosen und nem cappy denkt ober bei den wort "metaller" an schwarzgekleidete langhaarige leute (bei jedem anders)

hier ein beispiel von jemand der (angeblich) nicht schwul ist aber dennoch auf mich den eindruck vermittelt hat als ich ihn zum ersten mal gesehen hab :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (29. Juni 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> *gähn*
> 
> 
> 
> bezogen auf kommunisten...wenn diese Leute für den tod von 120 Millionen menschen verantwortlich sind dann ist es doch durchaus berechtigt diese 'anzugreifen'.



Das waren alles genau genommen Sozialisten, aber keine Kommunisten. Auf dieser Welt wurde schon oft versucht die Vorstellungen des Marx um zusetzen, jedoch hat es bisher keine Regierung geschafft den "Zustand des Kommunismus" zu erreichen, leider sind diese Regierungen immer im Sozialismus hängen geblieben, der ja nur der Weg zum Kommunismus sein sollte, da die Revolution ihre Kinder gefressen hat. 

Aus diesem Grund würde ich vorsichtig mit dieser Aussage sein!


----------



## Besieger (29. Juni 2008)

> hier ein beispiel von jemand der (angeblich) nicht schwul ist aber dennoch auf mich den eindruck vermittelt hat als ich ihn zum ersten mal gesehen hab :






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (29. Juni 2008)

Wir leben in einem der tollerantesten Länder der welt.

Und ich bekomm das kotzen leute solche komischen themen aufmachen.

Die mehrheit in Deutschland hat weder was gegen schwule noch gegen leute die irgendwelche politischen richtungen vertreten.

Wer nich nur in seiner eigenen kleinen netzwelt unterwegs is sollte das wissen.

Davon abgesehen kommt es mir dann immer so vor alsob diese leute krampfhaft das bild vom bösen intolleranten / rassistischem deutschland aufrecht erhalten wollen.


Zum kotzen sowas !


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht hättest du aufmerksamer lesen sollen!
Mir ist durchaus klar, dass in Deutschland Toleranz herrscht Und ich erwähne nicht in einem Wort, dass ich das Gegenteil denke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dieser Thread bezieht sich lediglich, wie auch nachzulesen ist, auf dieses Forum und die abstruse Zunahme an Themen, die die oben genannten kritisieren und angreifen. Ich lasse mich gern verbessern und kritisieren, aber dann auch nur, wenn es gerechtfertigt ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also nächstes mal nicht einfach nur den Text überfliegen sondern erst Hirn anschalten.
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (29. Juni 2008)

Wie ich in diesem Thread schonmal beschrieben habe ist es wohl er die ansichtssache jedes einzelnen wie man bestimmte sätze interpretiert.

Du stehst offensichtlich bestimmten posts nicht neutral gegenüber und interpretierst vieles negativ.

Und dann machst du nen thread auf und schreibst so einen müll, der vollkommen haltlos is.


Da schreibt einer:

Blutelfen sind nur was für Kommunisten und Schwule.

Der Satz is einfach nur beknackt, aber angegriffen oder kritisiert wird darin niemand.

Du machst daraus dann das derjenige Kommunisten und Schwulenhasser is.

Warum ist Kommunist für dich ein schimpfwort?
Demokrat is doch auch kein Schimpfwort.
In was für ner Zeit lebst du eigentlich?

Und Schwul is auch ne ganz normale bezeichnung.
Wenn du ein Problem mit schwulen hast und schwul sein als schlimm empfindest was postest du dann hier für ne scheisse?

Du hast doch selber nen problem damit wenn du Schwul als schimpfwort empfindest.


Und dann erzählst du mir ich soll mal mein hirn einschalten?

Ich lach mich schlapp.


Blutelfen sind was für Demokraten und Heteros.
Irgendwie beknackt oder? Aber fühlt sich da jemand angegriffen?

näää

Oder willste dafür auch nen Thread aufmachen?

hahahaha

gruß
Dodelik


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Du drehst einem das Wort im Mund um!
Alles was ich mit diesem Thread erreichen wollte ist, dass manche Leute einfach bedachter posten, und nicht irgendeinen Firlefanz daher schreiben.
Falls ich dich damit persönlich angriff und so wie du dich hier aufführst habe ich das wohl, tut es mir Leid! Ich entschuldige mich in aller Form bei euch *verbeug*
Sarkasmus/off
So, es ist wohl sinnlos mich darüber aufzuregen wie du es tust, ich fand Anklang mit dem was ich sagen wollte und wie mir scheint, zählst du, Dodelik, zu einem der wenigen, die nicht verstehen, oder nicht verstehen wollen, was ich mit diesem Thread ausdrücken wollte! Das mit den Blutelfen war ein Beispiel, mehr nicht. Es geht mir hier ums Allgemeine! In vielen Foren kommen die Mods nicht mehr hinterher, weil manche einfach nur beleidigend flamen.
Es wäre schade, wenn In diesem Forum solche Leute die oberhand bekämen. 

Das sollte lediglich ein wachrüttler werden, dass die Leute lieber noch einmal ihren Post lesen, bevor sie ihn hinzufügen.

in diesem Sinne,
gute Nacht


----------



## Naho (30. Juni 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Die Rasse (is rasse nen schimpfwort?)


im eigentlichen ist das wort "rassig" als "edel" zu benutzten also KEIN   SCHIMPFWORT!!!!
erst mit der Nationalsozialistzischen/Faschisten-Bewegung ist das wort Rassig bzw Rasse als schimpfwort für
Menschen mti anderer Hautfarbe/Nationalität verwendet worden..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls das schon jmd gepostet hat sry, aber hab mir nicht ganzen thread durchgelesen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zum eig Thema: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Wort "Schwul" und die Bedeutung von diesem Wort können unterschiedlich ausgelegt werden, 
zB Bin ich in einer Klasse mit mehr als 80% leuten aus dem Mühlviertel in Österreich(hab atm unterricht aber wir dürfen i-net zocken xD) und die benutzen dieses Wort als abwertend, jedoch henkt es auch stark damit zusammen WO sie aufgewachsen sind, denn im tiefen nichts, wächst man sehr Christlich erzogen auf und ist nicht bereit "andere" menschen wie schwule od so zu respektierne, natürlich kann man das nciht verallgemeinern jedoch in gewissen fällen trfifft das ziemlich gut hin , aber die 20% (zu denen ich gehöre) verwenden dieses nicht als schimpfwort!
und nochwas keiner kann SCHWUL aussehen, geschweigeden das etwas Schwul sein kann(wie würdet ihr euch das vortsellen wenn ihr sagt zB dein Rechner ist schwul, glaubt ihrder rechner hat was mit einem anderen Rechner?*lol*) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffe das hat was gebracht xD


mfg ME^^


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

Naho schrieb:


> im eigentlichen ist das wort "rassig" als "edel" zu benutzten also KEIN   SCHIMPFWORT!!!!
> erst mit der Nationalsozialistzischen/Faschisten-Bewegung ist das wort Rassig bzw Rasse als schimpfwort für
> Menschen mti anderer Hautfarbe/Nationalität verwendet worden.....
> 
> ...


WTF? Rasse wurde als Kriterium genutzt, das ist doch kein Schimpfwort... Oo
Zumindest hab ich noch nie Jemanden einen Anderen mit "Du bist Rasse!" beschimpfen hören...
Rasse ist genauso ein Schimpfwort wie Alter oder Größe.


----------



## Dalmus (30. Juni 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Alles was ich mit diesem Thread erreichen wollte ist, dass manche Leute einfach bedachter posten, und nicht irgendeinen Firlefanz daher schreiben.


Vielleicht hättest Du beim erstellen des Therads ebenfalls bedachter sein sollen?


Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich kann da gar nicht soviel Essen, wie ich kotzen wollte!!!


Diese Aussage halte ich für sehr viel beleidigender als die Aussage, daß Blutelfen schwul aussehen.
Übrigens bin ich ebenfalls der Meinung, daß dies der Fall ist - schwul im Sinne von "ein wenig tuntig".
Und man mag es kaum glauben: Ich habe nichts gegen Schwule. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht hättest Du da ein besseres Beispiel wählen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (30. Juni 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Wie ich in diesem Thread schonmal beschrieben habe ist es wohl er die ansichtssache jedes einzelnen wie man bestimmte sätze interpretiert.
> 
> Du stehst offensichtlich bestimmten posts nicht neutral gegenüber und interpretierst vieles negativ.
> 
> ...



/sign

btw: ich finde es auch nicht gerade nett, leute die ganz erlich sagen, dass sie wenn sie blutelfen sehen das gefühl bekommen das diese schwul wären, als "Schwulen-Hassende Idioten" zu bezeichnen.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Es "stinkt" noch viel mehr, wenn Leute wie du sich nicht über die Bedeutung von "Toleranz" im Klaren sind, aber um so großzügiger das Wort "Doppelmoral" in den Mund nehmen.


Doch, nur lege ich "Toleranz" anders aus, als vielleicht du oder deine Kumpels.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Toleranz beinhaltet die Intoleranz gegenüber Intoleranz. Damit wäre es "intolerant" die "andere Seite" nicht anzugreifen.


Gut, und weswegen kritisierst du mich jetzt nochmal? Weil ich soviel Toleranz habe, die Intoleranz des TE auf die mir gewünschte Weise auszulegen? Oder weil ich so intolerant bin, nicht die Art der Toleranz des TE zu akzeptieren? Hin wie her?



Incontemtio schrieb:


> "Ein schwulen-hassender Marxist" sicherlich nicht, ein Schwulen und Kommunisten hassender Idiot viel eher.


In deiner Welt vielleicht. Soviel nochmal zu Toleranz und Doppelmoral. "Blutelfen sehen aus wie schwule Kommunisten" ist an sich nur eine Aussage. Was man damit macht, kommt auf jeden selber drauf an. Der eine kann lachen, der andere denkt gleich das schlimmste und macht Threads in Foren auf.


----------



## Theroas (30. Juni 2008)

*-------------------------------------
Willkommen im Internetz.
----------------------------------------*


----------



## Naho (30. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> WTF? Rasse wurde als Kriterium genutzt, das ist doch kein Schimpfwort... Oo
> Zumindest hab ich noch nie Jemanden einen Anderen mit "Du bist Rasse!" beschimpfen hören...
> Rasse ist genauso ein Schimpfwort wie Alter oder Größe.


Nicht du bist Rasdse sondern eher so als abwerten begreiff wie:
"Du gehörst zu einer unterentwickelten Rasse " so mein ich das 
und dieser satz dient nur als beispiel also nciht direkt auf meine einstellung gegenüber anderen Menschen schließen 


danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

Naho schrieb:


> Nicht du bist Rasdse sondern eher so als abwerten begreiff wie:
> "Du gehörst zu einer unterentwickelten Rasse " so mein ich das
> und dieser satz dient nur als beispiel also nciht direkt auf meine einstellung gegenüber anderen Menschen schließen
> 
> ...


Bei deinem Satz ist aber nicht "Rasse" das Negative, sondern "unterentwickelt"...


----------

